# Tabelle dynamisch mit Daten aus Datenbank füllen



## Nordevil (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo erst einmal!

Ich suche verzweifelt nach einer Anleitung, in der beschrieben wird, wie man eine Tabelle (dataTable, panelGroup etc.) dynamisch mit Daten aus einer angeschlossenen Datenbank füllen kann. Da die Datenbestände immer unterschiedlich sind, kann ich z.B. keine feste Spalten- oder Zeilenzahl angeben.

Die JSP-Seite hat eine managed-bean. In dieser würden dann die einzelnen Objekte (Strings) per Getter und Setter mit der JSP-Seite verbunden sein. Nur wie kann ich diese Attribute dynamisch generieren? Evtl. über eine Arraylist? Aber wie bekommen ich diese Liste dann wiederum in die JSP-Page?

Zeilen und Spaltenzahl müssten ja noch zu ermitteln sein über SQL-Datenbankabfragen. Bitte um Hilfe. Vielleicht kennt sich ja einer von Euch damit aus und kann mir helfen. Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!

Greetz
Nordevil


----------



## Nordevil (15. Okt 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

nach ein paar Tagen der Recherche und Programmierung, ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Frage doch sehr "anfängerhaft" ist. Nun dann noch einmal spezieller.

Also erstens würde ich die Daten aus der DB gerne per EJBs oder Hibernate holen. EJBs sind glaube ich besser mit POJOs zu verknüpfen, was mir zu Gute kommen würde. Gibt es dafür eine kurze knackige Anleitung?

Und zweitens müsste die Darstellung auf der Seite (DataTables, SelectOneMenu ...) dann wohl mittels SelectItems laufen. Da ich mit Objekten arbeite müsste ich diese dann wohl erst in eine ArrayList<String> umwandeln mittels eines Konverters. Diesen müsste ich aber irgendwo registrieren, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, aber wo? Gibt es für dieses Problem vielleicht auch eine knackige Anleitung?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Eure Hilfe! Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Greetz
Nordevil


----------



## JanHH (16. Okt 2009)

Eine Liste von Objekten per JPA/Hibernate aus einer Datenbank zu laden ist ja sehr einfach, nur zwei Zeilen; eine Query erzeugen und die Query ausführen.

Die Liste mit den SelectItems zu erzeugen ist auch sehr einfach, z.B. könntest Du in jeder Klasse von Objekten, um die es da geht, die Funktion "createSelectItem()" implementieren, die ein zu dem Objekt passendens SelectItem erzeugt.


----------



## Nordevil (16. Okt 2009)

Ok, danke, ich werde das mal versuchen!


----------

